# Eheim prefilter



## duncanh (Jan 13, 2017)

I was considering purchasing the Eheim prefilter (4004320) but noticed it wasn't suitable for the Eheim 3e filter. I was wondering if it was suitable for the newer 4e+. Anyone have any info regarding this?

Tia
Duncan


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Its a canister right? If so, most pre-filters should work. If needed, I sure you can find one of your requirements and cheaper of sites like ebay.


----------



## duncanh (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. 
It is a canister but has electronic flow control. I think the prefilter interferes with the electroncs on the 3e and was wondering if it was the same situation on the newer 4e+


----------

